
OK Go Sandbox - artsandsci
https://okgosandbox.org/
======
sli
Waaaay too much scrolljacking on this site. You cannot keep the page footer on
screen, it forces your browser to scroll up unless you scroll down constantly
to keep the page in place.

------
zachguo
Take a look at OK GO's MVs on YouTube, they are really good. This site sucks.

------
boomlinde
Can't really use the site to the extent that I can figure out what it's about.
I scroll down and it scrolls back up. Why would anyone go out of their way to
deliberately break something so badly, and why would you start with a full
screen picture that tells me absolutely nothing about whatever it represents?

------
evolve2k
Is never realized before but their four colors are the same as the google
logo.

I imagine it was never deliberate but it probably would have made getting that
google sponsorship easier.

Seeing their last photo then the google logo below create a very strong brand
tie in.

------
tyler_larson
Sponsored by Morton Salt? I _knew_ it was too good to be true.

It seems like every free arts-promoting venture these days is just another
opportunity for _Big Salinity_ to push their salty agenda on us!

Follow the money!

------
kamy22
Great idea! :)

